# Vietnamese: 相親(zh.) / 見合い(ja.)



## saigon-sarang

What is the most frequently used expression for zh. 相親 / ja. 見合い in Vietnamese?

zh dot wikipedia dot org/wiki/相亲

ja dot wikipedia dot org/wiki/見合い

Thank you.


----------



## luckyclick

見合い in Vietnamese is "lại mặt".But the most accurate expression you need(as above wiki page),is "mai mối"-formal marriage interview.


----------



## saigon-sarang

luckyclick said:


> 見合い in Vietnamese is "lại mặt".But the most accurate expression you need(as above wiki page),is "mai mối"-formal marriage interview.



What are the differences between "lại mặt" and "mai mối"?


----------



## saigon-sarang

How about Dạm ngõ ?


----------



## luckyclick

saigon-sarang said:


> How about Dạm ngõ ?



My terrible English only allow me to make some basic expressions:

"Lại mặt" and "dạm ngõ" have almost the same definition. "Dạm ngõ" is a ceremony in Vietnamese's traditional marriage custom.This ceremony to formalize the marriage between the two families.Typically the groom and his family "dạm ngõ" to introduce the relationship of the couple to the bride's family.After that 2 families will "authorize" the marriage.

"Mai mối",or "làm mối"(as "matchmaking" in Eng)  is any process of matching two people for the purpose of marriage,"bà mối" is match-makers.More info here: en . wikipedia . org/wiki/Matchmaking

Sorry for my impolite,but,just curious,are you going to "lại mặt",or "làm mối" someone in Vietnam?


----------



## saigon-sarang

Thank you for your explanations!

but my dictionary told me that, [lại mặt] is what happens after marriage, but [dạm ngõ] is what happens before marriage.

haha, not really, I am just making some cards for 『中日韓越詞彙對照／中日韩越词汇对照 · 중일한월 어휘 대조 · Đối chiếu từ vựng Trung-Nhật-Hàn-Việt · 中日韓越の語彙対照』


----------



## minhduc

"Lại mặt" is far different from "Dạm ngõ". As you said above, it happens after marriage. Normally after marriage the couple of newlyweds must come back to the wife's family for one or a few days to express their gratitude to the wife's family. They often bring some presents such as cock, alcohol, etc...


----------



## xiaolijie

minhduc said:


> ...after marriage the couple of newlyweds must come back to the wife's family for one or a few days to express their gratitude to the wife's family. They often bring _some presents such as cock_,...


Of course! 


Well, 相親 and 見合い are often translated as "arranged marriage" in English, but all the discussions of Vietnamese words introduced so far, however, don't seem to be about the same thing but are more about some Vietnamese customs associated with marriage. Are we not looking for the word "arranged marriage" in Vietnamese? How do we say this in Vietnamese? I'm looking forward to knowing it as well.


----------



## Mikligard

xiaolijie said:


> Are we not looking for the word "arranged marriage" in Vietnamese? How do we say this in Vietnamese? I'm looking forward to knowing it as well.


No, no. Arranged marriage would be, like, "gả".

"Gả con" means to marry your child (read: daughter) off. The act of promising is "hứa hôn".


----------

